# Can I have a bath please?



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Hello!  

I am 3 weeks post (emergency)twin c-section and was wondering if it would be ok to have a luke-warm bath now?

I asked at the hospital on day 14 post section and was advised to wait a little longer, but am not sure why?? I did have a few complications of/after the c-section (can list some if it would help, although I am not sure that they are relevent?) which have left me a bit feeble generally so maybe that's why?

I was discharged properly by the hospital this Thursday so in effect am now well and truly on the mend but forgot to check when I can have a good soaking again!

Thanks! 
Katie x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

please please please please have a bath!!

I'm not sure why you were advised not to but it would be the first thing I would have advised you to do!! You need to have a lovely long soak and then ensure that the wound/scar is dry and then let some air get to it, helping along the healing process.

Take care x


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Oh yesssssssssssssssss thank you lol! 

Off to have a bath immediately as ordered   ..... thanks Oink you're a star!  

Kx


----------

